# Stephanie Blythe Chanteuse At Feinstein's 54 Below



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I like this much better than the Kate Smith show. Great, unusual mix of songs and a version of Stormy Weather that rivals Garland. The top may not be what it was, but the rest of her voice is rock solid still. She sings a Carmen aria with an ukulele. I think she may surpass Eileen Farrell as the greatest crossover artist. She comes on around 7 minutes in. She even does a very naughty song.... very well. It is a marvelous, marvelous show. A great nightclub artist. Helen Traubel is the only other opera star to have a career in nightclubs.


----------

